# lysis of adhesions and left salpingo-oophorectomy



## Jenannurb (Oct 14, 2015)

Good Afternoon to all!

My general surgeon assisted the OB/GYN with exploratory lap with lysis of adhesions and left salpingo-oophorectomy..

I know the exploratory lap is included... but can I bill the lysis adhesions 44005 along with the 58720 for salpingo-oophorectomy?


----------



## manib84@yahoo.com (Nov 6, 2015)

You should be able to get the codes and charges  that the OB/GYN used and bill the claim the exact same way with an 80 modifier to show that your surgeon was the assistant surgeon.


----------

